# Estereogramas



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2008)

Dentro de mis muchos vicios estan estos dibujos, me apasionan.

Esto NO tiene Nada que ver con la electronica (Por eso esta en Off Topic)

*El estereograma* es una ilusión óptica basada en la capacidad que tienen los ojos de captar imágenes desde distintos puntos de vista.
Esas perspectivas diferentes son captadas de tal forma por el cerebro, que pareciera ser una imagen tridimensional.

Los estereogramas se han hecho por años, sobreponiendo dos fotografías tomadas desde ángulos ligeramente distintos. Sin embargo, en la actualidad han vuelto a la fama, gracias a los RDS (Random Dot Stereogram), creados con programas computacionales.

Para ver un estereograma, lo principal es entender el resultado esperado.
La idea es desenfocar la vista de la imagen, de tal manera que ambas perspectivas sean captadas.
Algunos recomiendan mirar al infinito, es decir, fijar la vista en un objeto distante y sin desenfocar, tratar de mirar la imagen.
Otros prefieren fijar la vista en un dedo mientras se acerca lentamente hacia la imagen, o tratar de observar el reflejo de la imagen en un vidrio.
Depende de cada persona y de su condición visual.

Esto fue hurtado descaradamente de otra pagina, pero bue, que se le va a hacer, internet es asi.

Si les agradan, puedo llegar a hurtarme algunos mas

Corazon con nombres






Aguila





Corazones love





Toroide retorcido





Agujero con forma de estrella de 6 puntas





Pelota de footboll





2 Delfines





Caballero medieval con badera





Tortuga





Transbordador espacial





Flor de 8 petalos vista desde arriva





Corazon





Copa





Calavera sobre mesa oval





2 Delfines


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Joe, se perfectamente como funcionan y como se hacen, pero JAMAS he llegado a observar el efecto   y me frustra mazo, todo el mundo lo ve y yo no soy capaz, supongo que mi cerebro no es capaz de enfocar mas profundo que la distancia a la que tengo la imagen, porque si no si que no lo entiendo.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 14, 2008)

deberia haber una escuela (y que no cobraran ) para lograr ver esterogramas


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 14, 2008)

No puedo creerlo! es la primera vez que alcanzo a ver un estereograma.  No necesito operarme de cataratas!  

Lo que hice fue ubicarme a unos 15cm y tratar de mirar "mas alla" de monitor, hay que aguantar  unos segundos la risa de tu mujer al verte con cara de zombie, y de golpe el ojo se "engancha" con la imagen (claro, es cuando al pobre cerebro le empieza a llegar algo coherente) y se percibe el efecto tridimensional.

Ojo! las imagenes no consisten en el objeto del titulo tal cual sino en su silueta recortada.


----------



## Vick (Mar 14, 2008)

Aca les dejo algunos en movimiento:

Péndulo:






Ventilador:






Anillos entrelazados:









Olas:






Ondas:


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 14, 2008)

jajaja. me quede bisco... Espectacular ni sabia que habia quisiograma. muy bueno . Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 14, 2008)

espero los 5.1gramas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

Triciclo





Capsula





Cabeza de gato





4 paredes con un agujero pasante 





Cono





2 Masitas partidas





2 Aros retorcidos y entrelazados





Los mismos aros anteriores





Signo $ con fondo de base redonda





2 Cubos en el espacio





1 Flor de diente de leon





Palabra Focus





Palabra twist





Palabra chow





Agujero en capas





Caballo saltando





Puma entre las piedras





Planos intersectados





Cubo en el espacio





Infinito





Cono visto desde arriva





Pelotas de rugbie paradas





Zapallo hallowing





Piramide dentro de un pozo





Petalos de flor vista desde arriva





Cierra circular





Espiral tridimensional





Tipo pateando una pelota y sta se acerca al frente





Tetera





Vaca de cuernos largos vista de frente





Agujero retorcido


----------



## electrodan (Mar 25, 2008)

yo no veo nada
voy a tener que seguir intentando


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2008)

Ponete bien cerca del monitor y pone los ojos como huevo duro, nunca tratando de enfocar en el monitor sino a la nada.
Te empezas a alejar y como ni bien al cerebro le llega algo coherente se "engancha" la vision, vas a notar de golpe que la imagen tiene una silueta recortada y profundidad.
Apenas parpadeas o moves la imagen, volves a la "normalidad".


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 25, 2008)

Para que tengan estas imágenes mas a la mano, les dejo un protector de pantalla que las genera.

Que lo disfruten.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 26, 2008)

Muy buenos! Yo los veía cuando era muy muy chico en la revista AZ-10 :mrgreen: 
Me hicieron agarrar nostalgia :^P

Acá tienen un programa libre y gratuito para crear estereogramas  http://www.ixtlan.ru/prod.php#



Salu2!


----------

